# Problema con trimmer



## dlpachonr (Mar 15, 2009)

buenas dias pongo este tema nuevo para que me ayuden porque estoy haciendo un trasmisor fm y e averiguado el condensador ajustable o trimmer de 5-60pF y siempre me dicen no existe y pues ya me canse de preguntar y entonces dije voy a preguntar si lo puedo reemplazar por otra cosa.

Unos amigos me diejieron que podia colocar  transistores para reemplazarlo pero nose como y que referencia necesito.

entonces les agradeceria mucho que me pudieran decir porque puedo reemplazra este condensador ajustable.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

En ese caso específico por ser el valor muy bajo podrías intentar hacer un capacitor variables con 2 trozos de alambre de multipar telefónico de unos 2Cm c/u, uno aislado y el otro quitando la aislación, e ir trensandolos uno con otro para ir aumentando la capacidad.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 15, 2009)

Hola.
Mira si puedes usar un varicap en tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dlpachonr (Mar 16, 2009)

Muchas Gracias fogonazo y elaficionado las dos respuestas me fueron de gran utilidad.

gracias


----------



## boxo15 (Jul 31, 2009)

amigos tengo una duda puedo remplazar un trimer de 6-60 pf por un varicap?

y como se pide el varicap en las tiendas de electronica ?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 31, 2009)

como no van a existir

http://eb3gml.googlepages.com/componentes


----------



## boxo15 (Jul 31, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> como no van a existir
> 
> http://eb3gml.googlepages.com/componentes



oye capitanp oye y como lo pido aca el mexico ya que lo e pedido como trimmer de 6-60 pf y tambien lo e pedido como trimmer de capacitor variable y nada


----------



## winniepage (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y mi problema es el siguiente:

Me pidieron hacer un transmisor fm con un trimer de 60 pf pero no logro conseguirlo, vivo en mexico y en republica del salvador me han dicho que no lo tienen o que ya no se hacen, mi pregunta es, ¿se pueden sustituir con algo, un potenciometro o algo asi? a ver si me pueden responder por favor y perdon si este tema no va aqui, e hice este nuevo porque buque y no encontre jeje, sale, epero me respondan.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 9, 2010)

Y de otro valor, aunque sea superior,........ tampoco.
Y alguna radio vieja que puedas conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2010)

Como te dice Electronet , puede ser uno de 100 , tres de 20 en paralelo , etc , etc , etc.

Saludos !


----------



## winniepage (Ago 9, 2010)

Ok, gracias por responder, entonces le puedo poner uno de mayor capacidad in que haya problema, o en que cambia si le pongo uno de mas digamos el de 100 o de 300 o algo asi, me pueden explicar en que cambiaria? para terminar este tema jeje, y otra vez gracias por responder.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 9, 2010)

Ejemplo:
Si tu transmisor está diseñado para trabalar en el rango de 87,5 a 108 MHz al aumentarle la capacidad del trimer, este rango variará en el flaco inferior, osea que los 87,5 MHz pueden descender contra mas aumentes el valor del trimer.

Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 9, 2010)

A mi tambiem se me presento el mismo problema y no me quedo otro remedio que sustituirlo por un capacitor fijo y de ahi tuve que hacer ajuste a la bobina, es mas engorroso pero no me quedo de otra, saludos desde Mexico


----------



## Ark23 (Ago 27, 2010)

boxo15 dijo:
			
		

> oye capitanp oye y como lo pido aca el mexico ya que lo e pedido como trimmer de 6-60 pf y tambien lo e pedido como trimmer de capacitor variable y nada



Hola que tal, ami tambien me pasa lo mismo que a ti con los trimmers o condensadores variables, Yo estoy fabricando un control remoto fm.Me dijeron que ya no los hacen mas y que estan descontinuados y que algunos vendedores solo los traen bajo pedido, yo estoy busca en mercadolibre, parece que encontre un vendedor que si los tiene, si los logro conseguir te paso la pagina del vendedor o si quieres te puedo facilitar unos, si es que los consigo claro .

PD:Tambien soy de Mexico


----------



## albert010 (Oct 14, 2010)

hola gente, yo tengo casi el mismo problema, hice un transmisor fm y ese trimmer de aire (3 patitas) me lo vendieron color negro, diciendome que servia para 10-60 pf, ahora esto sera cierto? porque la señal es muy baja a la salida del transmisor.


----------



## tomas1783 (Dic 29, 2010)

amigos por favor si alguien sabe otra forma para cambiar el trimmer, es que la verdad es muy dificil de conseguir


----------



## laixix (Ene 14, 2012)

hola amigos estoy haciendo un proyecto  y dentro de los componentes aparece un trimmer de 50K pero no estoy seguro por que fui a comprar los componentes y me dijeron que los mas comunes eran hasta de 100pf entonces quisiera que me despejaran la duda ... gracias


----------



## miguelus (Ene 14, 2012)

laixix dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos estoy haciendo un proyecto  y dentro de los componentes aparece un trimmer de 50K pero no estoy seguro por que fui a comprar los componentes y me dijeron que los mas comunes eran hasta de 100pf entonces quisiera que me despejaran la duda ... gracias



Pero... ¿Qué pediste una resistencia ajustable  o un condensador ajustable? 

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Ene 14, 2012)

Debe de ser un condensador, si fuese un potenciometro no hablaría de pF, además si que hay de resistencia seguro.

Pues pon uno del doble y lo mueves la mitad.


----------



## laixix (Ene 14, 2012)

es un capacitor variable el que pedi, pero me dieron uno de 100 pf


----------



## Scooter (Ene 14, 2012)

Pues muevelo solo hasta la mitad


----------



## dantonio (Ene 14, 2012)

Colegas en la Web aparecen anuncios de venta de componentes mencionandos 
como trimmer al elemento que habitualmente denominamos pre-set (resistor ajustable), 
vean estos ejemplos:
TRIMMER 50K OHM 0.25W SMD
POT TRIMMER 50K OHM PLASTIC
Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 14, 2012)

trimer= a pre-set=resistor variable....
50K el valor estandar es de 47K pueden ser smd o normalitos
y si, vi en algunas publicaciones trimer = capacitor variable, supongo debe ser por alguna traduccion literal.
*laixix*
lo bueno seria que subas tu proyecto para ver si es un capacitor o una resistencia , ver si 100pf
se adapta (ya que los saltos capacitivos podrian hacer inestables un proyecto, RF por Ej.) aparte a los foreros seria mas facil ayudarte.


----------



## laixix (Ene 16, 2012)

gracias amigos por su respuesta y gracias solaris8 ciertamente lo que me escribistes es correcto ..



Ya resolvi el problema , la cuestion era que hay varios tipos de trimmer unos son los los capacitores variables o ajustables , resistencia variable(potenciometro) y el reostato(potenciometro) en el proyecto especificaba basicamente un trimmer de 50k es decir un potenciometro pero tenia esa incertidumbre acerca de la denominacion... gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## dantonio (Ene 16, 2012)

Según el glosario de términos técnicos de Electrónica Unicrom 
Trimmer: Pequeño resistor o capacitor ajustable con un destornillador, con 
propósito de hacer ajustes.
No coincido con lo expresado por el colega anteriormente; 50KOhm tratándose 
de pre-set es precisamente un valor estándar.


----------



## laixix (Ene 21, 2012)

la cuestion es que normalmente los trimmer los venden a ciertos valores estandar es decir que normalmente esos son los que tienen en existencia ya que son usualmente utilizados pero eso no implica de que no exista variedad y depende ya que como tu lo dijiste anteriormente los trimmer son resistores o capacitores .


----------



## dantonio (Ene 21, 2012)

laixix, perdón, mi anterior respuesta estaba dirigida expresamente a solaris8.
Saludos.


----------



## laixix (Ene 21, 2012)

ok gracias amigo ...
saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 22, 2012)

* preset, trimer*





Normal Vertical 10 mm

VR105                   100 / 220 / 470 / 1K / 2K2 / 4K7
                            10K / 22K / *47K* / 100K / 220K
                            470K / 1M / 2M
*fuente:*
http://www.targetelectronica.com.ar/productos/resistencia/resistencias.htm

subi estos datos solo a efectos demostrativos.......


----------



## dantonio (Ene 22, 2012)

Subo esta otra información al solo efecto de reafirmar mi posición, el valor de 50KOhm es estándar y su comercialización está asegurada en todas partes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2012)

¿50kOhm, no eran 50kpF?  
A ver si nos aclaramos.


----------



## Anders (May 8, 2012)

El trimmer como lo sustituyo? en mi localidad solo hay de 1 a 10 pico.. (azules) , no se si se le puede poner un sintonizador viejo? o adaptarle un varactor?


----------



## marcocr (Jul 19, 2014)

Buenas a todos y espero me puedan ayudar...Estoy con ganas de armar una mini emisora fm y no puedo encontrar el trimmer de 5-60 pf si no que solo consigo los azules de 1-10pf...queria saber si lo puedo usar y que le deberia modificar al circuito para que funcione....?? gracias de antemano..


----------



## miguelus (Jul 19, 2014)

marcocr dijo:


> Buenas a todos y espero me puedan ayudar...Estoy con ganas de armar una mini emisora fm y no puedo encontrar el trimmer de 5-60 pf si no que solo consigo los azules de 1-10pf...queria saber si lo puedo usar y que le deberia modificar al circuito para que funcione....?? gracias de antemano..




Buenas noches.

El margen de cobertura de un oscilador para la frecuencia que sea, en este caso la banda comercial de FM, viene dado por la relación de una capacidad en paralelo con una Bobina

Si disminuyes la capacidad tendrás que aumentar la Bobina pero la variación de frecuencia será muy pequeña y no cubrirás toda la banda.

Puedes utilizar ese Condensador variable, pero tendrás que poner alguno fijo en paralelo para compensar la diferencia de capacidad, para la sintonía, tendrás que variar la bobina abriendo o cerrando la distancia entre las espiras.

Esto puede parecer engorroso pero en el fondo mejorará la estabilidad de la frecuencia.

Sal U2


----------



## marcocr (Jul 19, 2014)

A ver si entendí...quiere decir que si utilizo ese trimer no voy a obtener todo el ancho de banda comercial si no solo una parte  porque en el caso de que use el de 5-60pf y lo ajusto por ejemplo a 7pf estado transmitiendo en una frecuencia que igual podría alcanzar con el de 1-10pf....es decir que si con el primero se transmite de los 88-108 MHz con el segundo seria por decir algo de los 70-95 Mhz....funciona así o me equivoco....???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2014)

Y no conseguís mas grande , por ejemplo 100 pF ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2014)

marcocr dijo:


> Buenas a todos y espero me puedan ayudar...Estoy con ganas de armar una mini emisora fm y no puedo encontrar el trimmer de 5-60 pf si no que solo consigo los azules de 1-10pf...queria saber si lo puedo usar y que le deberia modificar al circuito para que funcione....?? gracias de antemano..


de los trimmer azules hay de tres  valores y ninguno es 1/10pf
los que hay son de estos valores
1.5/ 5pF
2/ 7pF
2.7/ 10pF 
los trimmer azules mas comunes que se consiguen son de 2,7/10pf 

http://www.oocities.org/ar/aeksrl/htm/trim.htm

podes probar con un trimmer verde,que se consiguen facil


si publicas el esquema te puedo decir que modificar


----------



## miguelus (Jul 20, 2014)

marcocr dijo:


> A ver si entendí...quiere decir que si utilizo ese trimer no voy a obtener todo el ancho de banda comercial si no solo una parte  porque en el caso de que use el de 5-60pf y lo ajusto por ejemplo a 7pf estado transmitiendo en una frecuencia que igual podría alcanzar con el de 1-10pf....es decir que si con el primero se transmite de los 88-108 MHz con el segundo seria por decir algo de los 70-95 Mhz....funciona así o me equivoco....???



Buenos días.

Más o menos es como lo planteas 

Hay que tener en cuenta que un circuito Resonante Paralelo, cuando lo montamos con un Transistor, tenemos que tener en cuenta que tendremos una capacidad, dependiendo del Transistor utilizado, cercana a los 20pF, esta capacidad estará en paralelo con el Circuito Resonante

Si utilizamos un Condensador, de por ejemplo 1pF - 10pF, tendremos una relación 10/1. Si ahora añadimos la capacidad parásita que tiene el Transistor tendremos un Condensador que varía entre 21pf - 30pF, en este caso tendremos un relación de 31/21 = 1,47 insuficiente para cubrir el margen de la FM.

Igualmente, la forma en que montemos el circuito, introducirá Capacidades e inductancias parásitas de imposible análisis, todo ello influenciará en la frecuencia final.

Para no alargar mucho esta explicación, te recomiendo que te bajes de Internet el programa Mini Ring Core Calculator, con el es muy fácil simular los Circuitos Resonantes, no necesitas hacer ningún cálculo, y además es gratuíto 

http://dl5swb.de/html/mini_ring_core_calculator.htm

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2014)

de poder se  puede abarcar toda la banda de fm ,solo que hay que colocar dos trimer ,,,,,
por ejemplo en este esquema.
solo basta colocar un trimer en lugar de CY y el desplazamiento en frecuencia va a ser mucho mayor,
y si se pone un tercer trimer (o poner un capacitor y no un trimer en Cx) y el trimer entre base y colector ,se puede ajustar el transmisor muy facil,
CY =va a variar mucho la frecuencia
con el trimmer agregado entre base/colector ,se puede hacer el ajuste ''fino''  ya que se puede mover muchos grados y varia muy poco la frecuencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil ! , en realidad lo capacitor "CY" es lo responsable por la realimentacíon de RF de modo mantener la oscilación constante.
La frequencia propriamente dita es definida por "CX" y "L" , donde "CX" puede sener conposto por un capacitor fijo en paralelo con un capacitor ayustable (Trimmer) 
Otra sugerencia es conectar la antena a lo colector del transistor oscilador por meo de un capacitor de pequeño valor (1,8pF a 2,2pF) eso para obtenir mas estabilidad de frequencia quando algun objeto si aproxima de la antena .
Otro truco que tanbien puede sener enpleado es conectar la antena en una derivación de la bobina osciladora "L" (1/3 de la bobina iniciando en "+V").
!Fuerte abrazo  !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2014)

¡¡¡mejor explicado imposible ¡¡¡
de todas formas ,a probar como dije ,ya que el capasitor CY ,influye mucho


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2014)

Bueno en realidad tudo enfluenzia en la frequenziade oscilación incluso la propria tensión de alimentación , acaso el varia , la frequenzia varia tanbien , Por ejenplo : la modulación FM (variación de frequencia ao ritmo del audio) es hecha por variación en la polarización de base del transistor oscilador via lo capacitor de 20uF entre estagios (pré amplificador de audio y oscilador de Rf).
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2014)

también se puede usar un diodo baricap


----------



## marcocr (Jul 20, 2014)

bueno primero que nada gracias a todos ...aquí esta el esquema lo modifique a ver si es asi como va....
C6 no tenia valor ,en otros esquemas muy parecidos salen dos en paralelo de 2.7 o 2.5pF (5 pF mas o menos) pero en otro tema pregunte lo mismo y de dijeron que no era un valor critico y lo mas cercano a ese valorque encontre fue 7pF....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2014)

marcocr dijo:


> bueno primero que nada gracias a todos ...aquí esta el esquema lo modifique a ver si es asi como va....
> C6 no tenia valor ,en otros esquemas muy parecidos salen dos en paralelo de 2.7 o 2.5pF (5 pF mas o menos) pero en otro tema pregunte lo mismo y de dijeron que no era un valor critico y lo mas cercano a ese valorque encontre fue 7pF....


Pode armar ese circuito que anda de premera 
La frequenzia deseada es obtenida premeramente por lo trimer , caso no alcançe aumente o diminua lo afastamento entre espiras o numero de espiras hasta lograr exicto.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcocr (Jul 20, 2014)

Gracias amigo...pero de que valor debería ser el capacitor en paralelo al trimmer...???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2014)

no le pongas ninguno,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2014)

Bueno , yo esperimentaria algo conpreendido entre 10pF hasta 47pF, pero como ya aclarado hay que esperimentar hasta lograr un bueno resultado ( frequencia deseada obtenida) , quando hay en las manos un frequencimetro las cosas son mucho mas sinples , haora quando no , hay que proceder por tentativa y erro hasta lograr lo deseado (frequencia correcta).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 20, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Si Leemos atentamente todos los Post anteriores se explica que todos los osciladores están constituidos,  básicamente, por una Bobina en paralelo con un Condensador (o varios).

Si analizamos detenidamente los diversos circuitos Transmisores, todos son igual, solo varía el valor de algún componente.

En el circuito que se ha posteado, hay un Condensador fijo en paralelo con la Bobina y el Trimer, el valor de este Condensador dependerá de la frecuencia en la que esté oscilando el circuito, ese valor se decidirá en función de los resultados obtenidos, puede ser que, incluso, no sea necesario.

También será muy importante cómo esté construida la Bobina, si tiene alguna espira de más, quizás no necesite ese Condensador en paralelo, si tiene alguna espira de menos necesitará un Condensador.

También influirá la manera en la que esté montado el circuito, esto cambiará las capacidades y las inductancias parásitas, *estamos trabajando en 100Mhz*, aquí todo influye

Lo bueno es que todo esto nos permite jugar y experimentar 

En todo circuito Resonante hay unas premisa básicas .

Si aumentamos la capacidad disminuimos la frecuencia de resonancia del circuito
Si disminuimos la capacidad aumentamos la frecuencia de resonancia del circuito

Este principio se aplica, igualmente a las Bobinas

Si aumentamos el diámetro de una Bobina la inductancia aumenta por lo que la frecuencia de resonancia disminuye.

Si aumentamos la longitud de una Bobina la inductancia disminuye por lo que la frecuencia de resonancia aumenta.

Si aumentamos el número de espiras la inductancia aumenta, la frecuencia de resonancia disminuye.

El diámetro del hilo de la Bobina no tiene influencia en su valor

Cuanto más solida sea la bobina más estable será, tendremos menos "Microfonismo"

En los Osciladores hay que intentar evitar por todos los medios que la Bobinas tengan núcleo como elemento ajustable.

Hay que pensar que estos pequeños transmisores, por su simplicidad, no podemos esperar nada fuera de lo que es un "Juguete" y su utilidad queda para lo puramente experimental.

Sal U2


----------



## marcocr (Jul 21, 2014)

Muy buen programa el que me recomendaste miguelus...según los cálculos con este trimer y agregando una vuelta a la bobina debería funcionar entre los 93-179 Mhz,eso sin contar la parásita que pueda darse durante el montaje....pero bueno dejare la teoría un momento es mejor como dices experimentar y ver que pasa que preguntar y preguntar... despues les comento como me fue..


----------



## marcocr (Ago 3, 2014)

Ya lo termine y funciona lo conecte deje que se estabilizara y lo sintonice en los 107.8 Mhz aunque con un poco de ruido.... solo que no tiene el alcance que esperaba  esta como en 10 mts y dice que es como 100 mts creo que es la antena, estoy usando un cable 24 awg de 40 cm de largo y la bobina es de 8 vueltas y se conectan el la cuarta vuelta no se si eso afecte, la longitud del cable o que deberia estar conectada a alguna otra vuelta...??? 
tambien pongo una foto del montaje a ver que opinan..gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2014)

revisa si lo que sintonizaste no sea una armónica, debe estar emitiendo en otra frecuencia


----------



## marcocr (Ago 3, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa si lo que sintonizaste no sea una armónica, debe estar emitiendo en otra frecuencia



que es una armonica....??? debe oirse nitido en la nueva frecuencia???y que opinas e la antena y eso estara bien???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/armonicas-transmisor-fm-52540/


a leer un poco 
http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...AEwBg#v=onepage&q=armonica transmisor&f=false


----------



## crimson (Ago 3, 2014)

Hay algo más por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/#post279207
Saludos C


----------



## marcocr (Ago 4, 2014)

Tenían razón estaba en una armónica, moví un poco el trimmer y después de un rato tratando de sintonizar  encontré la señal de nuevo en los 97.7 Mhz no estoy seguro que sea la fundamental pero se oye muy claramente....meti el tx dentro de una lata de atún para blindarlo un poco y reciclar, da buenos resultados pero cuando alguien se interpone entre el tx y el rx o se acerca demasiado se pierde un poco la señal. .. y lo del alcance no mejoro mucho.. que podra ser...el cable de  la antena es mejor desnudo o que este recubierto...??? gracias por los enlaces muy útiles.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 4, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Para la antena, en realidad, no importa el tipo de cable que utilices, pon el que te sea más cómodo, procura que sea aislado, evitarás que haga corto con algo.

La Bobina, aparentemente parece tener alguna espira de más, pero lo importante es que sintonice en la banda de FM 

La conexión de la Antena en la Bobina debe de estar lo más alejada posible del Colector...

Si la conectas en el Colector (Alta Impedancia) será el punto de más señal, pero el oscilador será muy inestable.

Si la conectas en la primera espira del lado de Positivo (Baja Impedancia), habrá menos señal pero tendrá menos influencia el hecho de acercar la mano a la Antena.

Las Antenas de este tipo son elementos de Baja Impedancia.

Tendrás que experimentar hasta encontrar el punto optimo

Y ahora, a disfrutar de tu juguete nuevo 

Sal U2


----------



## stalinmau (Ene 10, 2015)

¿ Como puedo reemplazar un trimmer ya que son dificiles de encontrar ?

Es para hacer el circuito transmisor fm que esta en este foro ...


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 10, 2015)

Honestamente no se, los trimmer son componentes variables (resistencias, inductores o capacitores) miniatura de pre ajuste solo para calibrar algunas cosas, generalmente en RF se les llama así a los capacitores variables de bajo valor que usan para ajustar el oscilador.

Prácticamente cualquiera basta, si es de un valor mayor solo será más complicado ajustarlo pero no imposible, si es menor el único problema es si es mas pequeño del rango de ajuste realmente requerido.


----------



## crimson (Ene 10, 2015)

Modo 1: "Scrap", (chatarra), un buen aficionado a la electrónica es de por sí un juntador incansable de basura; radios, grabadores, equipos varios son depositados en los lugares más recónditos de la casa, preferiblemente donde la Patrona no llegue. En sus tripas se suelen encontrar los más variados e inhallables elementos.
Modo 2: probar con un capacitor cerámico fijo (valor ideal: la mitad de capacidad del trimmer) e ir estirando o apretando las espiras de la bobina hasta llegar a una frecuencia libre que la podamos escuchar en nuestra radio.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola a todos , seguramente en qualquer radio Am/Fm analogico ya sin uso , dañado , sucatado , ya abandonado a mucho tienpo contiene trimers en su tarjeta que pueden sener enpleados en tu transmissor de FM com 100% de exicto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Miguel0n (Feb 5, 2018)

Hola, si no encuentras un valor de trimmer, puedes poner un condensador en paralelo para que llegue al valor máximo requerido?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

Podes hacerlo pero tu mínimo sera el nuevo capacitor + el residual del variable


----------



## Miguel0n (Feb 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Podes hacerlo pero tu mínimo sera el nuevo capacitor + el residual del variable



En el caso de dos variables, se sumaran los residuales de ambos supongo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

Un CV abierto su capacidad no es 0 los pf que queden debes sumarlos al valor de capacitor en paralelo para obtener tu valor mínimo real.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2018)

También puede ser un trimmer en serie con un fijo de idéntico valor, ahí si iría casi desde cero a la mitad.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

Con eso se logra el mayor rango de variación, todo depende cuan grande sea el ajute necesario


----------



## sonidoyluz (Ago 3, 2020)

Hola !, consulta, existe algun esmalte , sellador, pasta, para fijar los trimmers, antiguamente habia color verde o rojo, me recomendaron esmaete de unas, pero que sucede si el trimer calienta, o luego de poner el esmalte de unas se puede mover nuevamente?, pregunte en 6 casas de electronica en bs as y no supieron decirme... si recordaban que antes el los radiograbadores de japon venian sellados los trimmers. gracias, a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2020)

Silicona para alta temperatura (Fastix rojo)


----------

